# Oak Faced MDF Price



## Quetech (8 Feb 2008)

I was pricing some 18mm oak faced mdf today at my local yard.
£39 Plus vat for a full sheet.
How dose this compare with the other end of the country.
I'm in Peterhead in Scotland.

Mike


----------



## gardenshed (8 Feb 2008)

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## 9fingers (8 Feb 2008)

£46.10 plus vat just outside Southampton

must be because the sun shines down south :lol: :lol: 

http://www.tottontimber.com/price_list.pdf

Bob


----------



## George_N (8 Feb 2008)

A recent thread headed pre-finished plywood, had a link to Edens, who list oak veneered MDF at £39.08/sheet so your price looks spot on.


----------



## Pecker (8 Feb 2008)

I paid just under £41 last year, so yep, it's about right

woody


----------



## Karl (8 Feb 2008)

My supplier is £26 plus VAT.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Gary M (8 Feb 2008)

£26 + vat is about right.
£46 +vat is a bit over priced, but probably because its small orders, 1 or 2 sheets. Try to haggle a bit for a good discount !! 8) 
Cheers
Gary.


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Feb 2008)

karl":3o3d8rcl said:


> My supplier is £26 plus VAT.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



Is your supplier the same one as my supplier?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Karl (9 Feb 2008)

Dan Tovey":18w22hxv said:


> karl":18w22hxv said:
> 
> 
> > My supplier is £26 plus VAT.
> ...



Yes - Able - I think it was you who gave me their details.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Feb 2008)

karl":qksgi6l5 said:


> Dan Tovey":qksgi6l5 said:
> 
> 
> > karl":qksgi6l5 said:
> ...



Thought so...

It's just that I'm sure I got charged £27.something last time. I'm going to have to check!

Any news on the wardrobe doors?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Feb 2008)

It all depends what type of oak veneer it is you can get quarter cut or crown cut.

Champions timber LIST PRICES

Quarter cut oak 19 mm mdf = £56.75

Crown cut oak 19 mm mdf = £57.70

Time you get discount these prices come down a bit.


----------



## ivan (9 Feb 2008)

Who's that at £25 ish a sheet? (presumably pack price?)


----------



## BradNaylor (10 Feb 2008)

ivan":1840dwtg said:


> Who's that at £25 ish a sheet? (presumably pack price?)



The supplier that Karl and I use is Able Boards in Stalybridge, Cheshire.

They deliver any quantity you want within the Manchester area for £26-27 per board for 18mm oak veneered MDF.

They sell Finsa boards which come from Spain. The quality is excellent. Why not try contacting Finsa(UK) to find a stockist near you.

http://www.ascinfo.co.uk/9/company/00/29/58/company_9.html


----------



## DougT (11 Feb 2008)

I pay about £45 in Bath/Bristol

Doug


----------



## Oryxdesign (11 Feb 2008)

£25 ish for 8' X 4' 19mm but I do buy loads of it.


----------



## Maureen (9 Apr 2008)

Please can any one help. I am looking for a sheet 8 x 4 18mil Oak faced two sides MDF. near Cardiff South Wales.
Maureen


----------



## 9fingers (9 Apr 2008)

Hi Maureen,

Not my area but an EYP search for plywood in Cardiff. gives several likely sources. I usually find that ringing one or two will either find a source but if they don't sell it they are often happy to suggest someone who does locally.

Welcome to the forum and Good luck.

Bob


----------



## Maureen (9 Apr 2008)

thanks Bob we want to match up the existing oak faced mdf on the narrowboat I will try that search tomorrow
Maureen


----------



## Mr T (9 Apr 2008)

I have found Montague Myers to be quite reasonable for veneered MDF. I think they have depots nationwide.

Chris


----------



## Maureen (9 Apr 2008)

Hi Chris
Just tried a Google serch but didn't come up with anything re MDF
Maureen


----------



## les chicken (10 Apr 2008)

Maureen

Monmouthshire timber in Newport (close to dock entrance), if not in stock will order it for you, ring then first. Anglo Welsh timber also stock it but there is a minimum counter sale of £65.

Les


----------



## Maureen (10 Apr 2008)

Thanks Les thats brilliant I will ring them in the morning and hope they can help us out
thanks again
Maureen


----------



## Maureen (10 Apr 2008)

Hi Les
Just googled the names you gave me and got the telephone numbers will ring in the morning
Maureen


----------



## Maureen (16 Apr 2008)

Hi Les
Just to let you know Monmouthshire timber have got a sheet of oak faced mdf we are picking it up next Wednesday. Thanks so much for your help.
Maureen


----------



## Mr T (16 Apr 2008)

Maureen

Sorry, I spelt Meyers wrong, there web site is www.mlmuk.com. Unfortunately they do not have any depots in Wales.

Chris


----------



## Maureen (16 Apr 2008)

Hi Chris
Thanks I have managed to find a sheet which we are picking up next Wedesday in Newport
Maureen


----------



## Lark (17 Apr 2008)

the timber place near me has to have a min of 4 sheets im only diy thats 250 then shipping i dont think they charge much as its only 2/3 miles down the road

4 sheets that size is way to much for me only hobbyist only need 1 at a time

shame cant buy smaller sheets as well be handy.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2008)

Lark, 
If you can get to Lowestoft sometime, my supplier does 4x3 offcuts at £6.00 a time. Fantastic grain and veneered Oak both sides. Grain runs along the 3ft. All sizes approx. and panels are chipboard not MDF which I prefer because of the weight difference.

Nigel


----------



## Lark (17 Apr 2008)

near the coast  nice i had to google it. 

i dont drive whats a shame. i goto get around to doing it and then getting a full time job as well

thanks for the infomation tho


----------



## Maureen (26 Apr 2008)

Hi Les
Picked up the sheet of oak faced mdf from Monmouthshire Timber supplies. Very pleased thank you for your help
Maureen


----------



## Dave S (26 Apr 2008)

koolwabbit":1ffbae3s said:


> Lark,
> If you can get to Lowestoft sometime, my supplier does 4x3 offcuts at £6.00 a time. Fantastic grain and veneered Oak both sides. Grain runs along the 3ft. All sizes approx. and panels are chipboard not MDF which I prefer because of the weight difference.
> 
> Nigel



Somehow missed your post .... where in Lowestoft would that be? It would be worth a trip for me.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (27 Apr 2008)

Hi, Dave S,
Rushmeres in Wapload Road. Checked on Friday and they had about 50 offcuts. By the way, they are £5.95 a piece but you can go through the stack to select the best grain pattern. They give a discount on larger sales if you ask.

Nigel


----------



## lugo35 (27 Apr 2008)

hi we get it from mon timber in newport at about £28 + a sheet but do use alot . what price did u pay maureen??


----------

